# Multilink DSL

## r6warrior

Hi,

hat sich irgendjemand schonmal mit dem obigen Thema beschäftigt? Oder sogar schon einmal eingerichtet?

Ich könnte etwas Hilfe gebrauchen.

Ich möchte 3 DSL Leitungen gleichzeitig nutzen, auf der Basis von Loadbalancing. Der Rechner ist installiert und die einzelnen Leitungen lassen sich mit dem ISP verbinden. Also wie kann ich diese Leitungen jetzt verbinden?

----------

## ian!

Dieses HOW-TO wird dir weiterhelfen:

http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html

ian!

----------

## r6warrior

Danke für den Link. Werd mich erstmal durchwurschteln ...   :Wink: 

----------

## r6warrior

Wie kann ich ppp so konfigurieren, das ich mit allen eth´s gleichzeitig ins Netz komme?

----------

## Bender007

Mhh wie sieht es aus und zwar ist die eine tdsl an einen router angeschlossen ist es dann auch noch möglich oder muss es direkt an den gentoo server angeschlossen werden ?

----------

## ian!

 *Bender007 wrote:*   

> Mhh wie sieht es aus und zwar ist die eine tdsl an einen router angeschlossen ist es dann auch noch möglich oder muss es direkt an den gentoo server angeschlossen werden ?

 

Das ist eigentlich relativ egal.

Beispiel: Du kannst auch mit nur einem Interface beide Kanäle nutzen. Z.B. wenn die DSL-Leitungen jeweils über einen seperaten Router an das Netzwerk angebunden sind und du über ein Koppelelement (z.B. Switch) auf beide zugreifen kannst. Die Hauptsache ist, dass der entsprechende Rechner die Routen kennt. --- Aber ließ doch bitte selbst mal im oben angegebenen Link nach.

Interessant wird es natürlich erst dann, wenn man selbst einen Router für das gesamte Netzwerk einrichtet, der für die übrigen Clients diesen Job übernimmt. Ich denke das ist daß worauf du hinaus willst?

ian!

----------

## Bender007

ganz genau!!!!

so wollt ich das machen ich hab mir die seite angeschaut also ist das ja nur ne sache von den routen! ich bin am überlegen wie ich das am besten lösen kann... also der gentoo server der dann quasi für alles routen soll steht im 2 stock wo 2 workstations stehen die über einen switch verbunden sind... jetzt die frage soll ich dann von unten (1.stock) mit einem netzwerkkabel in den router reingehen und dann das kabel in meinen (2.stock) switch stecken, oder soll ich eine extra netzwerkkarte in den Server einbauen und dann da rein gehen ? (zu beachten im 1.stock stehen auch noch 2 rechner die sollten ja dann wenn sie den Gentoo server als gateway eingetragen haben auch die bandbreite von 2 dsl leitungen haben oder ? Eine frage noch wenn ich von einem FTP server oder p2p netztwerke was downloaden will kann er dann auch wirklich diese gesammte bandbreite nutzen?)

Aber so wie ich dich verstanden habe ist das egal aber die lösuing mit dem switch sollte besser sein oder ?

[img:eeee4d283c]http://www.matrix.dtdns.net/netzwerkplan.jpg[/img:eeee4d283c]

----------

## ian!

 *Bender007 wrote:*   

> soll ich dann von unten (1.stock) mit einem netzwerkkabel in den router reingehen und dann das kabel in meinen (2.stock) switch stecken, oder soll ich eine extra netzwerkkarte in den Server einbauen und dann da rein gehen ?

 

Kommt ganz drauf an, was der Server sonst noch für Dienste anbieten soll. Ich tendiere generell für kaskadierte Leitungen für Server. Somit könntest du auch den Traffic begrenzen/kontrollieren (z.B. http/ftp-Proxy/trafficcontrol angedacht?).

Wie sieht das generell aus? In der Zeichnung (btw: das nächste mal sowas besser in code-Tags setzen, anstelle eines Bildes) sehe ich keine Firewall oder DMZ. Willst du das Firmennetz direkt ungeschützt an das Internet hängen? --- Hoffentlich nicht.  :Wink: 

 *Bender007 wrote:*   

>  zu beachten im 1.stock stehen auch noch 2 rechner die sollten ja dann wenn sie den Gentoo server als gateway eingetragen haben auch die bandbreite von 2 dsl leitungen haben oder ?

 

Klar. Den Gentoo-Server entsprechend konfigurieren und dann als Gateway für die Clients eintragen.

 *Bender007 wrote:*   

>  Eine frage noch wenn ich von einem FTP server oder p2p netztwerke was downloaden will kann er dann auch wirklich diese gesammte bandbreite nutzen?

 

*hust*

Wie war das? "Firmennetz"? P2P? Über die rechtlichen Konsequenzen insbesondere für Firmen muss ich dich ja wohl nicht aufklären, oder?

Aber um die Frage zu beantworten: Nein. --- Prinzipiell erstmal nicht. Es sei denn die Software öffnet mehrere Connections um parallel Streams downzuloaden. (Z.B. sollten sich meherer HTTP-Requests wunderbar verteilen.)

 *Bender007 wrote:*   

> Aber so wie ich dich verstanden habe ist das egal aber die lösuing mit dem switch sollte besser sein oder ?

 

Schon. Du solltest aber beide DSL-Zugänge an den Gentoo-Router anlegen. Dann kannst du da auch direkt firewallen (obwohl man in Unternehmen da eine seperate Kiste für haben sollte). Somit hättest du das öffentliche und das private Netz auch sauber voneinander getrennt.

ian!

----------

## Bender007

hehe ja ne da haste recht n firmennetzwerk wird das nicht ... privat.

also der gentoo router soll auch eine firewall funktion übernehmen der rennt im mom auch schon mit ftp http ssh iptables und co... 

 *Quote:*   

> kaskadierte Leitungen für Server 

 

das sagt mir leider nicht so viel.

ich hoffe du konntest auf der zeichnung erkennen wie ich das so vorhatte zu verlegen. die sache ist das es auf jedenfall möglich sein sollte auch 1 leitung seperat "anzupeilen" damit ich z.B. mal t-online mails abrufen kann(gateway ändern?). und Traffic controll wäre auch nicht schlecht. Aber es sollte doch dann möglich sein eine leitung vom Router (1.stock) in meinen switch (2.stock) stecken und dann nur noch die routen änderen (gentoo server) und dann sollte es funzen ?

Was wäre z.B. mit emule oder bittorrent würden die sachen schneller gehen oder wenn ich was vom ftp downloade und mehrere threads mache wird das dann auch schneller oder bringt das nix?

ach da fällt mir noch was ein vorher sollen die client wissen über welche route sie gehen sollen kann es nicht passieren das ein client nur die ganze zeit über eine route geht und die andere auss acht lässt ... und woo soll ich das gateway vom router eintragen(der im 1.stock steht) muss ich das gateway dan im gentoo server eintragen (und geht das nicht nur wenn ich ne extra netzwerkkarte im server habe)? 

boah verdammt langsam steig ich nicht mehr durch ...   :Confused: 

----------

## ian!

 *Bender007 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   kaskadierte Leitungen für Server  
> 
> das sagt mir leider nicht so viel.

 

Quark. 'dedizierte' meinte ich auch. Eine seperate Leitung also.

 *Bender007 wrote:*   

> ich hoffe du konntest auf der zeichnung erkennen wie ich das so vorhatte zu verlegen. die sache ist das es auf jedenfall möglich sein sollte auch 1 leitung seperat "anzupeilen" damit ich z.B. mal t-online mails abrufen kann(gateway ändern?).

 

Der Router hat ja immer eine default-route. Die muss dann auf das Interface welches mit T-Online verbunden ist zeigen.

 *Bender007 wrote:*   

>  Aber es sollte doch dann möglich sein eine leitung vom Router (1.stock) in meinen switch (2.stock) stecken und dann nur noch die routen änderen (gentoo server) und dann sollte es funzen?

 

Ja. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, brauchst Du halt dann nur auch wieder eine Leitung vom Switch runter.

 *Bender007 wrote:*   

> Was wäre z.B. mit emule oder bittorrent würden die sachen schneller gehen oder wenn ich was vom ftp downloade und mehrere threads mache wird das dann auch schneller oder bringt das nix?

 

Mir ist nicht bekannt, wie emule und bittorrent vom Protokoll her arbeiten. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass diese P2P-Programme auch simultan von mehreren Peers downloaden (können). Somit sollte der Traffic schon auf beide Leitungen verteilt werden können.

 *Bender007 wrote:*   

> vorher sollen die client wissen über welche route sie gehen sollen. kann es nicht passieren das ein client nur die ganze zeit über eine route geht und die andere auss acht lässt

 

Wieso sollten sie? Der Server ist doch dann Router bzw. Gateway. Der macht doch dann das Load-Balancing/Routing.

 *Bender007 wrote:*   

>  ... und woo soll ich das gateway vom router eintragen(der im 1.stock steht) muss ich das gateway dan im gentoo server eintragen (und geht das nicht nur wenn ich ne extra netzwerkkarte im server habe)?

 

 :Question: 

 *Bender007 wrote:*   

> boah verdammt langsam steig ich nicht mehr durch ...  

 

Benutz' doch mal Satzzeichen.  :Wink: 

Also:

Server: drei Netzwerkkarten. Zwei davon zeigen auf die DSL-Modems, eins geht in den Switch (privates Netz/NAT). Die Clients an den Switch hängen und als Gateway/Router den Server eintragen. Fertig.

Wie du das verkabelst liegt an dir.

ian!

----------

## Bender007

 *Quote:*   

> Also: 
> 
> Server: drei Netzwerkkarten. Zwei davon zeigen auf die DSL-Modems, 

 

Aber es geht doch auch, wenn ich den Router unten sich einwählen lasse und dann ne strippe ziehe die in die dritte Netzwerkkarte im Gentoo Server reingeht und da trag ich dann das Gateway unten vom Router ein. Richitg ?

Weil wenn ich jetzt direkt vom anderen Tdsl modem in meine Netzwerkkarte im Gentoo Server gehe dann muss ich ja noch ne neue Wählverbindung (ppp1) erstellen. Aber wenn ich es über den Router mache dann brauch ich mir ja schonmal über die Einwahl keine sorgen machen. Oder? 

Kann ich dann eigentlich noch auf die anderen Rechner unten (1.Stock)zugreifen weil die Verbindung ja auch zum DAtenaustausch benutzt werden soll aber das sollte doch noch gehen oder ?

 *Quote:*   

> Der Router hat ja immer eine default-route. Die muss dann auf das Interface welches mit T-Online verbunden ist zeigen. 
> 
> 

 

Das peil ich nicht ganz, die problematik liegt darin das meine Mom Onlinebaning macht oder auch mal T-online mails abruft und wenn er über beide oder die andere Leitung geht dann geht das nicht (oder) weil man nur von seinen perönlichen anschluss die mails z.B. abrufen kann. Da die Netzwerkkarten ja via Loadbalance verbunden sind dann kann ich ja nicht sagen du benutzt jetzt diese verbindung.

----------

## Bender007

Ok danke du hast mir schonmal sehr weiter geholfen!

Aber ein paar kleine Fragen hab ich noch und zwar:

1. Der Router unten soll sich einwählen, die Leitung wird in den Router (unten) gesteckt und dann in den Server (oben) rein (z.B. eth2).

Das funktioniert doch so oder ? 

2. Die Leitung von unten nach oben kann die dann auch noch ganz normal für Netzwerkverkehr genutzt werden (Oder gibt das Probleme) ?

3. Wie ist das mit Onlinebanking oder T-online Kundencenter sachen funktioniert das dann über 2 tdsl leitungen und wie kann ich ihm sagen das er nur eine ansteuern soll.(wenn das überhaupt geht.)

----------

## ian!

 *Bender007 wrote:*   

> 1. Der Router unten soll sich einwählen, die Leitung wird in den Router (unten) gesteckt und dann in den Server (oben) rein (z.B. eth2).
> 
> Das funktioniert doch so oder ?

 

Warum sollte das nicht gehen?

 *Bender007 wrote:*   

> 2. Die Leitung von unten nach oben kann die dann auch noch ganz normal für Netzwerkverkehr genutzt werden (Oder gibt das Probleme) ?

 

Du meinst die Leitung, die vom Router zum Server geht?

Prinzipiell ja. Dein Router wird sicherlich mehrere Netzwerkanschlüsse haben. Nur musst du dann oben am Server die IP-Pakete aus dem privaten Netzbereich über den Server zum Switch durchrouten.

 *Bender007 wrote:*   

> 3. Wie ist das mit Onlinebanking oder T-online Kundencenter sachen funktioniert das dann über 2 tdsl leitungen und wie kann ich ihm sagen das er nur eine ansteuern soll.(wenn das überhaupt geht.)

 

Dann musst du diese Adressen explizit an ein Interface binden. (An das Interface, welches mit T-Online kommuniziert.)

--ian!'s Servicehotline  :Wink: 

----------

## Bender007

ahhhh oki dann sollte alles klar sein wollt nur auf nummer sicher gehen bevor ich dann davor sitze und sich das tagelang hinzieht weil irgendetwas nicht funktioniert.... Dann muss ich mich jetzt nur noch mit der Routing Geschichte auseinandersetzen.

Vielen Dank für deinen Support   :Wink: 

----------

## Bender007

Hat denn sonst jemand das mal versucht ob es da noch irgendwelche kleinigkeiten zu beachten sind? Oder gibt es da noch mehr docs zu?

----------

## r6warrior

Hi,

soooo jetzt bin ich wieder gesund und kann mich meiner problematik noch mal widmen ...  :Wink: 

Das mit der "Zeichnung" von Bender find ich gar net schlecht. Also mach ich auch mal eine.

[img:e0fa49d7c4]http://www.flashpoint-sniper.com/images/multilink.jpg[/img:e0fa49d7c4]

Problem:

Wie muss ich adsl-start konfigurieren, dass ich mit allen eth´s gleichzeitig in´s netz komme? Geht das überhaupt mit rp-pppoe ??

----------

